# need help with fs boardslides



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

every time i go for one, when i land on the rail i either slide off immediately or fall backwards. any tips to help me stay balanced? sorry i had bad wording. its definitely fs board because my back is facing downhill on the rail.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

land flat, outside of that I've never tried one so... hopefully this bump will help you out.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

are you oll'ing onto the rail? Or a boardslide from a 50/50, sounds like olling...
make sure your are perpendicular to the rail. If it's a down rail have your body in a slight downward position. As you said you "fall backwards" immediately I think your body positions is leaning the opposite way of the feature and the board is coming out from under you.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Quick thing to check is your head spotting the end of the rail and are your knees bent enough? Oh and try and keep shoulders perpendicular to the rail.


----------



## johnmuir (Nov 11, 2010)

i just perfected these, so heres what i have learned:
while learning, slide half of the box or rail as a 50 50, ant then slowly turn your board into the frontboard position. doing this slowly will help you get the feel of weight disribution and balance while sliding. just keeping turning earlier and earlier until you can slide the whole thing in a perfect frontboard.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What are you doing them on? Single barrel? Flat bar? Flat box? Down Box? They're done a little defferently on each.


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

*i feel your pain*

I just tried fs boardslides for the first time last night and i'm having the same issue of falling back, on my ass, on the box. i chalk it up to being scared, so i'm naturally leaning back.

sorry this post isn't helping you much - just adding my support. i'll keep trying and add my feedback if i get it.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

front board, your back is facing downhill when you hit the feature, you're falling _backwards_?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

my advice to go further is just basic center of balance stuff... for riding anything like a box or rail as a beginner... shawty get low low low low low low low low.....

and wear apple bottom jeans... those boots with the fur... I think that might be vital too :dunno:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

david_z said:


> front board, your back is facing downhill when you hit the feature, you're falling _backwards_?


Yeah, that'd hurt wouldn't it?

I think there's a lot of confusion about boardslide terminology. I know it gives _me_ fits.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Once people understand and remember that the fs/bs references the turning motion (meaning which way you are turning) as it relates to going up on something and coming back down, it becomes easy. The referenced motion actually stems from going up something with the intention of coming back down like a quarter pipe or half pipe. People often think that it references the way you are facing during the sliding motion, but this is not the case. 

And once you throw in the lipslide, people really get confused.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> Once people understand and remember that the fs/bs references the turning motion (meaning which way you are turning) as it relates to going up on something and coming back down, it becomes easy. The referenced motion actually stems from going up something with the intention of coming back down like a quarter pipe or half pipe. People often think that it references the way you are facing during the sliding motion, but this is not the case.
> 
> And once you throw in the lipslide, people really get confused.


I think that fs/bs refers to your approach. For a regular rider, if you approach the rail/box on the left, you are doing a frontside approach. A boardslide is done when you bring the nose over the feature first, so on a fs approach you will end up doing a backside 90 rotation lifting the nose over the feature and you end up with your back facing down the feature. 

A backside boardslide (or just "boardslide") is a fs 90 rotation on to the feature, with the feature on rider's left during the approach. Bringing the nose over the feature first puts you facing down the feature so, toeside edge in front.

Lipslide is bringing the tail over the feature first. So yes it gets confusing because a front lipslide looks very much like a bs boardslide, and a bs lipslide looks an awful lot like a front boardslide.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

burritosandsnow is the one who finally explained it to me.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Ha, may I borrow some of that, Wolf?



david_z said:


> I think that fs/bs refers to your approach. For a regular rider, if you approach the rail/box on the left, you are doing a frontside approach. A boardslide is done when you bring the nose over the feature first, so on a fs approach you will end up doing a backside 90 rotation lifting the nose over the feature and you end up with your back facing down the feature.
> 
> A backside boardslide (or just "boardslide") is a fs 90 rotation on to the feature, with the feature on rider's left during the approach. Bringing the nose over the feature first puts you facing down the feature so, toeside edge in front.
> 
> Lipslide is bringing the tail over the feature first. So yes it gets confusing because a front lipslide looks very much like a bs boardslide, and a bs lipslide looks an awful lot like a front boardslide.


In a basic sense, this works and I don't want to confuse you, but it really is more the turn as it relates going up something and back down... think surfing a wave or skating a ramp.

If you approach a rail with your front facing the rail but do a back 180 ollie to switch back 50, you've done nothing frontside at all. So yes, you originally approached it from the front, but that is all it references, the approach. It does not reflect the actual trick you've executed.

The terminology all started when people didn't ride rails and such. They rode swells, flats, hills and pools on surfboards and skateboards.

And now it just confuses the shit out of everyone, lol. I remember growing up skating and having these conversations during riding. We used to get heated!

More excedrin please!

EDIT: Envision the rail as the lip of a halfpipe... helps me understand at least.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

YI think generally when you look at spinning on to the feature, it's the direction of the spin which supercedes the orientation of your approach. A "90" on doesn't quite make the grade so for those basic maneuvers I guess call them names by the approach (nobody would ever seriously claim a back-90 to boardslide, would they?"

But you do bring up a good point that everything gets thrown out the window when you start spinning on to features. You can approach from a "frontside" approach and do a bs 270 to boardslide and it's no longer a bs 270 to front _anything_, but you'll end up riding down the feature in most the same as you would for a front lipslide. But your nose passes over the feature first... so is that why it would be called "boardslide" and not a lipslide?


Now that everyone is thorougly confused or migrained... cheers


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

ok to settle the whole BS/FS thing. is the rail in Front of you when you start the trick? that would be a FS board. if your back binding goes over the rail from the Front its a FS lip slide. and vice versa


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah...a FS boardslide is done facing up the hill and sliding backwards down the feature. A standard boardslide is facing down the feature. It is important to clarify because just as the the type of feature changes the advice, what you are actually doing changes it too. From the description of your difficulty, I am betting you are doing a standard boardslide. Everyone goes through this falling backwards thing. It is because we are so afraid of catching the toe side edge we lean back too much and out the board goes. Got to stay perpendicular to the to the box so you can maintain a flat board as you slide down the box.


ya sry i had bad wording but i know.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Someone should redo this shit to make sense... it's not like it would be that hard to make it make sense...

:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

So,

Can anyone give some tips for doing FS boardslide on a flat box?

And then on a down box?


Thanks


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Haho said:


> So,
> 
> Can anyone give some tips for doing FS boardslide on a flat box?
> 
> ...


Don't go too slow. This seems to be a big hurdle for most when beginning. Maintain a moderate speed so you'll actually be able to complete the slide. Bend your knees. This is important because you need your legs to be as responsive as possible. Straight legs are not responsive, so keep your legs bent from approach until the landing. If turning into the approach stresses you, start by doing a 50/50 and turn into the slide after you've made contact with the box. Be sure to distribute your weight according to the pitch of the box as you are turning into the slide which USUALLY means leaning backward a bit.

For a down box, you will basically do the above while leaning backward more. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> For a down box, you will basically do the above while leaning forward more.
> 
> Hope this helps...


You don't want to lean forward (uphill) on a fs boardslide.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

you're doing bs boardslides... not fs...

my advice... get real low... almost like you're squatting.. you may feel stupid but once you stomp one, you'll realize how much easier it is when you get low. ohh and go fast... the faster you go, the less balance is required.

also you could try doing an actual fs boardslide, to edge facing up the mountain. i actually find these are easier. i kind of like to see where i'm falling as opposed to blindling falling on my ass or even off the box...


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.
Going fast helps but you know the fear of falling is stronger.when I started doing 50_50 I was slow and once I got used the feeling of being on box I was doing it much faster and easier.i hope to say the same thing for boardslide


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A question that haunts me on the subject of boardslides, and will continue to haunt me until I try them I guess, is how likely is an edge-catch and how bad is it when you get one. I'm riding a NS Heritage which has 0-degree edges, but also has rocker in the middle. Am I asking for trouble? Or am I over-thinking this?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> Don't go too slow. This seems to be a big hurdle for most when beginning. Maintain a moderate speed so you'll actually be able to complete the slide. Bend your knees. This is important because you need your legs to be as responsive as possible. Straight legs are not responsive, so keep your legs bent from approach until the landing. If turning into the approach stresses you, start by doing a 50/50 and turn into the slide after you've made contact with the box. Be sure to distribute your weight according to the pitch of the box as you are turning into the slide which USUALLY means leaning backward a bit.
> 
> For a down box, you will basically do the above while leaning backward more.
> 
> Hope this helps...





david_z said:


> You don't want to lean forward (uphill) on a fs boardslide.


Totally thinking backside for some reason... must've misread... my bad, but FIXED!


----------



## LSchaeffer (Dec 9, 2010)

There's no rules to front boards. You don't have to have your board completely perpendicular to the rail. Make sure you keep your shoulders parallel to the rail, and look at the end of the rail. You are likely turning your upper body so that you're actually fully facing up the hill. When you do this, you tend to lean oddly. It's much easier to balance with your shoulders parallel and your head looking down the rail. Also, when you're just starting to learn, do a 50-50 down 50-75% of the rail, then turn to a front board. You'll get the feel for it better, and you'll be more used to coming out of them.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Donutz said:


> A question that haunts me on the subject of boardslides, and will continue to haunt me until I try them I guess, is how likely is an edge-catch and how bad is it when you get one. I'm riding a NS Heritage which has 0-degree edges, but also has rocker in the middle. Am I asking for trouble? Or am I over-thinking this?


not sure how the rocker will effect the edge catching but your shouldn't catch an edge if your flat basing it properly. Also i might add an edge catch is quite painful but its not much worse than a regular fall (depending on the obstacle more height=more pain)


----------

